# sidewinder



## kedbmx (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice, but I hope you have some sort of support for the turbo.


----------



## kedbmx (Oct 21, 2010)

Its only tacked together. But yes there will be a support bracket coming off the head.


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Yoyo bump this bitch up


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

BoostedDubVR6T420 said:


> Nice, but I hope you have some sort of support for the turbo.


Not just that, but I hope you have some kind of sheild between manifold and brake reservior! Boiling fluid or melted bottle ain't gonna be no fun! 

Looking good otherwise though!


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

stop slackin and finish this sh!t yo


----------



## kedbmx (Oct 21, 2010)

Tell Luis lol. Waiting on him to bring me a wastegate so I can finish it


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

kedbmx said:


> Tell Luis lol. Waiting on him to bring me a wastegate so I can finish it


 LOL..... :snowcool:


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks cool and all. but I hnestly want to know why? 

Issues I see: 
-Hood heat issue. wait til that baby gets red hot and watch that paint have a hissy fit. 
-coil wiring isnt goign to like those primarys right above them. 
-downpipe? not only will that be fun sending it down between the wiring, brake booster, shift cables, heater hose lines (if they go back on), etc. heat shields are a must IMO when it gets routed down there. 

What are you doing for engine wiring, vac/boost system, coolant runs, and the rest of the stock rats nest in there? 



My engine compartment is 100 shaved... not a single OEM wire, coolant line, radiator, vac lines, ABS, master cylinder & booster, brake lines, etc. Only things VW firewall to bumper cover are the engine, trans, and cyclinder head, shift cables. literly. And I would have a little bit of an issue running a manifold like that in my MK4. 


Subscribed. I would like to see the rest of the kinks worked out. Please dont take my above as a brash ball busting... its honestly more of a "hummm wonder how they will figure this out", comment. :beer:


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

kkkustom said:


> Looks cool and all. but I hnestly want to know why?
> 
> Issues I see:
> -Hood heat issue. wait til that baby gets red hot and watch that paint have a hissy fit.
> ...





coolant line and wiring relocation isnt really necessary. just protect it from the heat.

the downpipe is the biggest concern...the transmission is right there.


i was thinking possibly flipping the motor around...exhaust on front.
coolant lines obviously need extended, dogbone mount...

transmission should in theory bolt up just the same i would think, but who knows. im just thinking from memory and visual images.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

BluishGreen1.8T said:


> coolant line and wiring relocation isnt really necessary. just protect it from the heat.
> 
> the downpipe is the biggest concern...the transmission is right there.
> 
> ...


Dude. really? You want the exhaust in the front go buy a honda. You cant just spin the motor around! lol, the diff would spin the same way it does now but your left wheel would be driven by the right dif flange and right wheel by the left flange, and you would have a 5 speed reverse, 1 forward car! 


And you have SO MUCH flammable stuff right there, you would have to heat shield the entire manifold, and hot side on that turbo. Heat rises; hood, master cylinder, heater core hoses, all that crap is a fire waiting to happen. Then the ambient temp below it will cook the shift cables, wiring harness right there on the side of the block above the trans, etc.


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

it wouldnt be the easiest thing in the world...but it is a possible with some hefty work involved. the diff would spin backwards yes. i was merely thinking fitment not mechanics...given my whole concern with this guys setup is downpipe fitment.


i still dont see a downpipe working on this setup...there is just no room


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

looked at the pics again... there is no way your getting a 3" downpipe between all that crap there. 

Heat shields are one thing. They need to be engineered right or they are almost worthless. Need some air space on each side for them to work. I doubt there is even 4-5 inches between the brake booster and the corner of the block where the heater core in/out are where you are thinking of sending a down pipe.


Better just get a 90 deg elbow and a 3.5" hole saw and send it out the hood!


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

kkkustom said:


> looked at the pics again... there is no way your getting a 3" downpipe between all that crap there.
> 
> Heat shields are one thing. They need to be engineered right or they are almost worthless. Need some air space on each side for them to work. I doubt there is even 4-5 inches between the brake booster and the corner of the block where the heater core in/out are where you are thinking of sending a down pipe.
> 
> ...


I was going to say...out the hood is pretty much your only option.


im not shooting down your idea or anything...im as curious as could be to see how you will run the downpipe.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

BluishGreen1.8T said:


> it wouldnt be the easiest thing in the world...but it is a possible with some hefty work involved. the diff would spin backwards yes. i was merely thinking fitment not mechanics...given my whole concern with this guys setup is downpipe fitment.
> 
> 
> i still dont see a downpipe working on this setup...there is just no room


Still LOL'ing HARD at the spin the motor around idea and why it wont work.

Spinning the motor would do NOTHING, other than face all that **** you see now in those pictures towards the firewall! The transmission would still be under the manifold! Now the dumb sidewinder hey I look cool on the MK4 section manifold would be facing the passenger side windshield, and the hotside of the turbo would look right at the headlight! Yeah, lets now run the downpipe towards the radiator and under the car! Wait now there's more **** in the way. The cylinder head is driven by a timing belt, which is driven by a pulley on the crank, which is on the OPPOSITE side of the transmission. Unless you re-engineered a 1.8T cylinder head to have the exhaust valves and ports on the front of the head and the intake on the back, somehow ran a timing belt to switch directions and make the cam timing right with the crank and made an intake manifold that didn't hit the firewall, and then redesigned the intercooler system, and the wiring, and the coolant lines, and oil lines, and fuel lines, and Ill just stop here. 

Your right it wouldn't be the easiest thing in the world to do, because your re-engineering, rebuilding stuff that doesn't exist, making a round wheel square.... just so you can get a cool looking, non functional turbo placement to impress idiots when you pop the hood at the local Autozone.

You clearly dont know anything about mechanics and how the drive train works in these cars. The list is so long I could shoot down your ideas on this spin the motor thing all day! lol 




BluishGreen1.8T said:


> I was going to say...out the hood is pretty much your only option.
> 
> 
> im not shooting down your idea or anything...im as curious as could be to see how you will run the downpipe.


Clearly they didn't think this one out too well prior to building this manifold. Sidewinder manifolds are purely for the "hey look at my turbo" appeal. That car, from what I can see has EVERYTHING else stock under the hood. Its far from a race car or a show car, so the justification to run a manifold like that I don't see at all. If it were on a track car, with all the oem junk deleted and needed a turbo placement like that for some reason I could understand, but it isnt... its a hay look at me MK4 build.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

have you guys seen Ed's GTI?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

kkkustom said:


> Clearly they didn't think this one out too well prior to building this manifold. Sidewinder manifolds are purely for the "hey look at my turbo" appeal. That car, from what I can see has EVERYTHING else stock under the hood. Its far from a race car or a show car, so the justification to run a manifold like that I don't see at all. If it were on a track car, with all the oem junk deleted and needed a turbo placement like that for some reason I could understand, but it isnt... its a hay look at me MK4 build.


 
I'm LOL-ing at all the garbage coming outta your mouth (fingers/keyboard). For now you're just speculating a whole bunch. 

Karey is a proven fabricator, welder and builder, former Active Autowerks employee and he's dynoed and tracked over 700whp (closer to 800) in some of his cars. He's currently building his car to run over 800whp (not this car). Just because you can't see or figure out what they're going to do or how they're gonna do it doesn't mean it can't be done. And its not for show or look at me factor, its going to be a beast when its done. It isn't just a stock 1.8T. Just because all the info isn't posted here YET or you can't see doesn't mean anything. You're assuming a lot. This build isn't complete. I think the whole purpose of this thread was to showcase what Karey can do in terms of fabrication and welding and not a completed project that may or may not have a build thread.

Sorry man... I had to say something because you're going off and a rant posting a bunch of nonsense in this dudes thread. How about you ask him personally in a PM or something instead of trashing this thread with your speculations and nonsense. :thumbup:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

The naysayers might want to mention that this idea doesn't work to Ford, since they've been using it on their World Rally Car Focus for some time


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

MikkiJayne said:


> The naysayers might want to mention that this idea doesn't work to Ford, since they've been using it on their World Rally Car Focus for some time


It doesn't, its just a hey "look at me" all show n no go wrc focus lol...


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by kkkustom 
Clearly they didn't think this one out too well prior to building this manifold. Sidewinder manifolds are purely for the "hey look at my turbo" appeal. That car, from what I can see has EVERYTHING else stock under the hood. Its far from a race car or a show car, so the justification to run a manifold like that I don't see at all. If it were on a track car, with all the oem junk deleted and needed a turbo placement like that for some reason I could understand, but it isnt... its a hay look at me MK4 build.

Lol this guy is a clown


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> I'm LOL-ing at all the garbage coming outta your mouth (fingers/keyboard). For now you're just speculating a whole bunch.
> 
> Karey is a proven fabricator, welder and builder, former Active Autowerks employee and he's dynoed and tracked over 700whp (closer to 800) in some of his cars. He's currently building his car to run over 800whp (not this car). *Just because you can't see or figure out what they're going to do or how they're gonna do it doesn't mean it can't be done.* And its not for show or look at me factor, its going to be a beast when its done. It isn't just a stock 1.8T. Just because all the info isn't posted here YET or you can't see doesn't mean anything. *You're assuming a lot.* This build isn't complete. I think the whole purpose of this thread was to showcase what Karey can do in terms of fabrication and welding and not a completed project that may or may not have a build thread.
> 
> Sorry man... I had to say something because you're going off and a rant posting a bunch of nonsense in this dudes thread. How about you ask him personally in a PM or something instead of trashing this thread with your speculations and nonsense. :thumbup:



Actually I did a little research on him, using your build thread actually and found some of his past work the first day this thread was started.

Knowing this chassis and dt, I understand the lack of room... IN STOCK FORM. Stock form, which that engine bay is. There is way too much crap NOT NEEDED in a car which you think will be a beast. Way too much crap that A: takes away from the appearance and functionality of the manifold & B: makes it really hard to fabricate the necessary equipment when your working around it all.

I can figure out exactly where that down pipe will have to go, if I ASSUME it will be dumping into a stock located exhaust system. What I don't need to assume is what lack of clearance there is for a 3" diameter hunk of pipe to pass by the block and the gigantic brake booster AND its heat shield which is 3/8" larger in dia than the booster.

I am not making assumptions at all, I am making assessments based on what information or lack there of we as onlookers were given.



To who ever said I was a clown (You cant even use the quote feature effectively LOL), I will see you on the track come spring time. I am in the middle of building one of 3 or 4 MK4 based drag cars that I know of which will put results on the pavement that would blow your ASSUMPTION that I am a joke out of the water. 



Have the OP come in here, and update his thread. Give some insight on where the car will go, and why they went with this type of manifold design. I honestly would like to know.




And lastly, that WRC car, apples to oranges buddy. Like I said, that car is a race car, not a street car which this looks like its going to be. When was the last WRC car you saw with OEM coolant bottles, EVAP, SMOG, wiring harness, radiator, intake manifold, etc still on the car? If you will take note on that race car, each component was placed AS NEEDED, planed ahead. Turbo was placed there because component A was also placed where it was because of component B, and C and D. Weight placement comes into play. Center of gravity. More science and engineering that meets the eye. Ed's car is a race car. Notice the complete lack of anything else under the hood that isnt needed to send that car down a track??? His turbo placement was done because of the intake manifold design he designed to feed each runner equally, provide the correct internal volume needed for his displacement, then the intercooler choice and placement, that unit hold about 1.5 gallons of water, which weights 3.75lbs per gal, and the core itself weights around 10lbs. Weight placement ahead of drive axle, low to the ground. leverage and center of gravity. Ice box and water res is also near by, no need for a heat exchanger for the intercooler, short paths, again wight placement factors. Short, mostly straight charge piping run, all leading back to the compressor housing. Which finally brings us to the manifold design to put the turbo there.

Keep the constructive criticism coming, I will just keep shooting it right down. I wont buy ANYONES design until its proven.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

So what you're saying is that its ok if its for a race car with all the OEM plumbing removed, but a heinous crime against automotive design to do it on a stock car? :sly:

Oh, and "I'm not your buddy, friend"


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

MikkiJayne said:


> So what you're saying is that its ok if its for a race car with all the OEM plumbing removed, but a heinous crime against automotive design to do it on a stock car? :sly:
> 
> Oh, and "I'm not your buddy, friend"



yeah pretty much! I am saying there are proper reasons as to why that manifold design should be used. As Ed's car is a PRIME example. The sidewinder manifold is a necessary step in the functionality of his design, in which its completed pieces were not complicated by shoehorning the darn downpipe into the mix! 

There is no reason to make a manifold design like that and put it on a stock car. (which I guess this wont be in the end, we are just left in the dark as to where the rest of the project is going) Infact slapping in 160"s of tubing into an already cramped stock engine bay MK4 1.8T just to put a large frame turbo up there is making things worse actually! What happens when you have a coolant leak at the heater core, or the temp sensor needs to be replaced, or that plastic housing holding the temp sensor and 4 coolant hoses leaks, or freakin melts next to that manifold? or your shift cables need to be adjusted, or you need to top off your master cylinder, or need to change the plug and coil (which wont like that heat from that primary tube sitting 2 inches away from it) on bank 4, etc. You risk getting badly burned if you need to do anything with those things after or while the car is running. Ed's car, doesn't have to deal with hardly any of that stuff (maybe the brake fluid and the transmission stuff.


$50 says the owner of the car doesn't even keep a fire extinguisher on board. and I am not talking a 2lb APC thing hanging off the pass side A pillar, that couldnt put out a match.


I'm not your Pal, Friend. lol


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

So I spoke to Karey, he says he's using aluminum foil, duct tape and zip ties and everything will work in the end lol....

opcorn:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

kkkustom said:


> its a hay look at me MK4 build.


is this what you mean by that.......



Boomdaddymack said:


>



Looks like a street car to me....


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

pretty sure thats not the same car there big chief.....the manifold/car combo is whats in question not the manifold itself


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> is this what you mean by that.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a complete nightmare to work on. again on that build I dont understand why they put it there. from a cost perspective, price goes way up. materials alone, time to plan it out, make it fit, pain in the ass to construct, downpipe, wg, dump all that stuff is so cramped in place. Yes your right its a street car I guess. and lots of the oem stuff is still scattered about. 

just to adjust the shift cables on that would be a chore.


I would LOVE for the owner of the car to come in here and justify why they chose that manifold design. Same for the OP, I still havnt heard a valid explanation from the people laying the welds.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

I posted on here pre "sh*t storm" but looking closer, I can see the following.

Looking at the WRC focus engine bay I can imagine the reasons for them going with that design are:

-The exhaust ports are on the front of the head 
-To accomodate long, equal length primary's presumably chosen for optimum performance
-To allow the downpipe to pass to the rear of the car, without going under the engine (ground clearance is a big issue on a rally car)

When they switched to the later engine, it's notable that the engine bay looked like this: 










I suspect (but have yet to have it confirmed) that it's still a sidewinder, but low mounted (so as not to fry, well, everything in the bay!). 

Now Skoda also fitted a sidewinder on their WRC octavia and it looked like this: 


















Pretty compact, and equal length primaries by the look of it. 

Seems like if you have the room, need the primary length, and can accomodate it in the bay, it's not a bad option, but a VW bay with te brake booster, MC, and reservior, it is at serious risk of cooking stuff, not least the hood!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

The reason why WRC cars have sidewinders is because the engine is tilted back for weight distribution which leaves no room for the turbo. You can notice this on all the WRC engines posted. That Ford way above, the reason for the design was due to the engine pitched back not having enough room between the engine and rad to do an equal length. The only way it can work.

That being said, i'd love to get one of those TR series turbo's. That and the anti-lag system


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

That's a good point also! it's interesting you mention that, because the earlier skoda WRC seems to have the turbo in a more familiar place: 










Love to find pics of this manifold, but searching has yet to yield results!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

kkkustom said:


> looks like a complete nightmare to work on. again on that build I dont understand why they put it there. from a cost perspective, price goes way up. materials alone, time to plan it out, make it fit, pain in the ass to construct, downpipe, wg, dump all that stuff is so cramped in place. Yes your right its a street car I guess. and lots of the oem stuff is still scattered about.
> 
> just to adjust the shift cables on that would be a chore.
> 
> ...


I hear you about hard to work on aspect but on the other hand its easy to swap turbos
But if this car isnt a daily why not

Also would give both testicles(both count em 2!) for that skoda engine!!

other sidewinders
7 second Pro fwd










1500 hp evo


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

Sooo, a sidewinder manifold is for people who want to swap turbos left and right? How many street cars do you see people getting in to and just before they go to start it say, "hold on you know what today I want to run my 3071 because I will need a little more low end grunt." Because I am sure having a stock of $1000-1800 turbos to swap at will, is more likely than needing to open the master cylinder cap to re-leave pressure when you put new brake pads on the car ever few months right?


And the OP's car is a $7K platform with maybe $5K in upgrades... driven to the mall with 4 friends, or to a drive in movie. Not a $130K, single seat, tube chassis professional drag car. And that EVO you posted, isnt that the from that exotic car tuner overseas that has a $15K titanium crank and a one off CNC head, the entire motor cost more than half my house!


Your argument supporting this manifold design is not even apples to oranges, its comparing fruit to a cinder block. 

:wave:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

It's pitched. Not as much as the others but it is.

IMHO..and this is just from what i've read (no personal experience with SW manifolds) is that the turbo plays a big part in it's length. These manifolds have anti-lag built in. Example. The Skoda posted above has the same anti lag setup the engine on the stand as (small tubing from WG to header flange) The long runner version has a different design.

Short runners with AL system...









Long runners with AL system.









If you search around, you see what went into a Ford Focus "Sidewinder". They did some serious R&D on various lengths. You also gotta keep in mind the FIA requires a turbo restrictor so they're working around a crutch.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow dude you take the internet pretty serious.maybe cause the dude wants a sidewinder is the reason he's getting one? Don'tcome in here and try to talk people outta something they want because you know better.show so proof that backs up * your* argument


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Daskoupe said:


> Wow dude you take the internet pretty serious.maybe cause the dude wants a sidewinder is the reason he's getting one? Don'tcome in here and try to talk people outta something they want because you know better.show so proof that backs up *your* argument


 X a million.....

Maybe we should start going in to their threads and trashing their builds with whatever garbage comes outta our mouths/fingertips lol.

:laugh:


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

Daskoupe said:


> Wow dude you take the internet pretty serious.maybe cause the dude wants a sidewinder is the reason he's getting one? Don'tcome in here and try to talk people outta something they want because you know better.show so proof that backs up * your* argument


 You directing that towards me? 

I am all for pay me and ill build it... but from a business stand point (I dont have a legit shop yet but pump out some serious under the table projects for people) I wouldn't get involved in something that I felt could end up biting me in the rear later on, I will do my very best to sway the customer to something better suited to their needs, not necessarily their wants. Case and point, if I were being paid to build that manifold and some stuff associated with the car, I bet the owner would be contacting me for more work after its completed. Like a new clutch lets say. Taking the tranny out of that OP car is going to be more of a chore whit that manifold and the downpipe when ever it gets built. Time is money, I will have to charge them more because it will take more time to work around the "out of the box thinking" manifold design. 

If the customer is willing to accept the fact that they will be paying more, for the inital build (being a PIA to do the downpipe, coolant reroute, heat shields, charge pipes, etc.) and more down the road for other work being complicated by having to work around that thing... so be it, PAY UP SUCKER. 

My race car, the way I designed all the parts and systems under the hood, its SO easy to work on. I can see the ground all the way around the motor! Nothing under the hood that isnt needed to make it go fast, necessary parts are laid out systematically to work together. And common items I know that will break, wear out or need adjustments are right there in front of me. i can take the tranny out of the car on jack stands in about 30 minutes, including taking the entire front clip off to have all the room in the world to work comfortably in there.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> X a million.....
> 
> Maybe we should start going in to their threads and trashing their builds with whatever garbage comes outta our mouths/fingertips lol.
> 
> :laugh:


 have at it! 

http://shift518.com/showthread.php?t=20487 

http://shift518.com/showthread.php?t=17144 

last 2 projects from this past season. Other completed projects I dont have the time to dig up atm... Some up coming stuff slated for the end of season next year are a GSXR1000 powered sandrail buggy built from scratch, C10 pickup bagged, laying frame, powered by a International diesel/alison auto, 69 F100 body dropped and full custom chassis and suspension, and 2 more in progress right now will not be public until they are done, as per the customer. 

Not patting myself on the back, but just backing up my claim that I "do work". :beer:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

kkkustom said:


> have at it!
> 
> http://shift518.com/showthread.php?t=20487
> 
> ...


 I make lots of sidewinders because they are easier(yes easier to work on) to work on and it gives you a better layout for equal length as well as collector firing order (either rotational or twin scroll). It also give you the ability to fit a nice long collector which make WG location much more optimal and more efficient from a scavenging perspective. 

There are the reasons.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

TIGninja said:


> I make lots of sidewinders because they are easier(yes easier to work on) to work on and it gives you a better layout for equal length as well as collector firing order (either rotational or twin scroll). It also give you the ability to fit a nice long collector which make WG location much more optimal and more efficient from a scavenging perspective.
> 
> There are the reasons.


 I still fail to see how its easier to work on, more hot a$$ metal around the bay is a major pain to work on @ the track or on the side of the road. I can see the performance gains from the design I dont argue that at all. Do you have any pics of them installed on a running car? I am curious to see how the layout is and whats been removed from the engine bay to allow it to be stuffed in there.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

kkkustom said:


> I still fail to see how its easier to work on, more hot a$$ metal around the bay is a major pain to work on @ the track or on the side of the road. I can see the performance gains from the design I dont argue that at all. Do you have any pics of them installed on a running car? I am curious to see how the layout is and whats been removed from the engine bay to allow it to be stuffed in there.


 You dont fail to see you fail to listen.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

TIGninja said:


> You dont fail to see you fail to listen.


 I fail to follow you kind sir. lol 


Nahh i am picking up what you're putting down. lol :thumbup:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

kkkustom said:


> I fail to follow you kind sir. lol
> 
> 
> Nahh i am picking up what you're putting down. lol :thumbup:


 Every "problem" you have listed is an assumption. Everything you think you know about this manifold is false. As always the real world is not the same as what peoples perceptions of it are.  

As far as the OP goes,your going to have to reroute that manifold to make that work. This manifold has to be built in the car.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

TIGninja said:


> Every "problem" you have listed is an assumption. Everything you think you know about this manifold is false. As always the real world is not the same as what peoples perceptions of it are.
> 
> As far as the OP goes,your going to have to reroute that manifold to make that work. This manifold has to be built in the car.


 Assumptions are one thing, but when I know the platform and every inch under that hood, I KNOW that manifold design is going to be a pain in the ass. 

OP must still be working on the DP, he hasn't posted up anything against my assumptions yet. I honestly would like to see some answers to OUR assumptions, and see where the project is going now.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

kkkustom said:


> Assumptions are one thing, but when I know the platform and every inch under that hood, I KNOW that manifold design is going to be a pain in the ass.
> 
> OP must still be working on the DP, he hasn't posted up anything against my assumptions yet. I honestly would like to see some answers to OUR assumptions, and see where the project is going now.


 Ok someone want to tell the expert about what a PIA it is to install a manifold on the 1.8t? The sidewinder eliminates these problems. Quit spewing out your opinion everywhere like its some kind of fact. In reality you dont have a clue because you have never built one.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

This poor thread got hijacked.... 

My friend Karey put this up to showcase his skills and the manifold and the route they plan on taking with the car has been nothing but bashed by this guy.

So sad. Whatevs. The car is gonna be badass when its done. Who cares....

I've seen first hand what these guys can do both on my car and other cars (non-VW/Audi) these guys have built. So I'm not too worried about it... and its not even my car lol.... 

:heart:


----------



## therealdeal (Feb 16, 2007)

so the downpipe fits!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

therealdeal said:


> so the downpipe fits!


uh..... yeah.

You saw Luis' car last night? Sh!ts pretty sweet huh?


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

its a total street car and i love what you are doing on yours i have addressed all heat concerns and i drive the car and the reason i built mine is because its what i wanted it has nothing to do with being like a honda. i just love the look of it good luck with your build sir

















brake res is no issues









plastic heater core lines no problem gone








downpipe fits fine


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

kedbmx said:


>


 
This car is parked!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

Why the **** did you people think I was bashing the builder? reread my posts please. My initial post was actually real questions wondering what they were thinking, what they were after, and how they think it was going to work.

The battle I kept up was simply disproving other peoples reasoning, because the real builder hasn't chimed in to clear it all up.


which I will continue. The guy with the blue GTI, and the sidewinder... in your attempt to fight back you actually proved my points! lol. THANK YOU. Again, my first reply to this thread was something like, good luck getting that manifold away from all the OEM parts in the way that dont like to deal with high heat. WHICH YOU MUST HAVE NOTICED ALSO AS A VALID CONCERN, because you replaced those pieces with OTHER PARTS! No more plastic and rubber coolant line, now you have billet aluminum and stainless braided. No more big clunky master cylinder, now you have smaller twin chamber units.


I rest my case. :wave:


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

nope one more.... You also tucked your oem wires, removed the PCV, N valve junk and the other crap in the way in that area to make it work... ALL the same stuff still pictured in the OP's post. :thumbup:


now I am done... for now. :laugh:


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

i was not trying to fight back i'm not in your pissing match i just showed with a little bit of knowhow this is easly addressed on the concerns that you have and all the parts used to relocate theses parts are available. ofcoarse there are heat concerns i never said there was not you would be a complete idiot to think there would not be


----------

